# iOS 8 GM - Disparition du flux de photo



## JPeg74 (11 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'installer iOS 8 GM et tout semble fonctionner correctement sauf ... le flux de photo ?! J'avais environ 2000 photos sur ce flux (que je retrouve sur mon iMac) mais le dossier "Flux de photo" dans la partie "album" a purement et simplement disparu !!!

Est-ce logique avec icloud drive ou c'est un bug ? (il est pourtant coché dans les options d'icloud)

Merci par avance


----------



## JPeg74 (12 Septembre 2014)

Bon d'après ce que j'ai trouvé le flux ainsi que la pellicule disparaissent totalement d'iOS 8.

Ma question maintenant est de savoir si on va avoir la possibilité, comme sur iOS 7, de pouvoir prendre des photos, les envoyer sur icloud (pour qu'elles soient dispo) et ensuite les supprimer de l'iphone (pour gagner de la place). Parce là j'ai l'impression que soit tout est sur l'iphone ET icloud, soit aucun des deux ...


----------



## bigbossloic (18 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, 

Idem pour moi, depuis mon installation d'iOS8 ce matin, je n'ai plus mon flux de photos alors qu'il est bien coché dans les paramètres photos dans Réglages...

De plus, il ne me reste que 143 photos dans la ligne "Ajouts récents" alors que j'avais plus de 900 photos dans Pellicule et 1000 dans Flux de Photos avent la mise à jour.

Quelqu'un peut nous aider ? Merci

PS : je n'ai pas activé iCloud Drive car je n'ai pas installé la beta Yosemite.


*EDIT : *

Je viens de tenter une manip : 
Dans Réglages > Photo :
Désactiver le flux de photo
Valider le message indiquant "Supprimer toutes les photos du flux de cet iPhone" : Oui
Réactiver le flux de photos

Les photos sont en trains de revenir petit à petit dans "Ajouts récents"


----------



## JPeg74 (18 Septembre 2014)

Merci pour ces infos.

J'ai tout de même une question qui reste : avant, sur iOS 7, pour palier le manque de place sur mon iphone, je supprimais les photos présentent sur mon iPhone une fois téléchargée sur le flux de photo. Du coup elles ne prenaient plus de place mais restaient accessibles et visibles à tout moment.

Or maintenant, si je ne dis pas de bêtise : quand on veut supprimer une photo de l'iPhone on nous dit qu'en faisant ça la photo va disparaître de l'iPhone *mais également *du flux de photos ... donc pas visible, pas accessible et pas récupérable.

Je me trompe quelque part ?


----------



## adixya (18 Septembre 2014)

JPeg74 a dit:


> Du coup elles ne prenaient plus de place mais restaient accessibles et visibles à tout moment.




Elles prenaient de la place mais moins que dans la pellicule effectivement.
Par contre j'espère que tu as sauvegardé les photos plus anciennes car le flux de photos ne sauvegarde les photos que pendant 30 jours...


----------



## JPeg74 (18 Septembre 2014)

Oui je finissais toujours pas transférer les photos sur mon iMac.

Et du coup, avec iOS 8, si on supprime de l'iphone ça disparait également du flux de photo ?


----------



## Laurie2109 (18 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir, 

il m'est arrivé exactement la même chose. ce matin, après que la mise a jour ait été faite, j'avais ma pellicule, mon flux de photos, et en fin de soiréé, tout avait disparu. J'ai suive le conseil de "désactiver/reactiver le flux de photos" mais seulement les 73 dernières photos ont été remises dans "ajouts récents". comment récupérer le reste? merci bcp pour vote aide


----------



## adixya (18 Septembre 2014)

JPeg74 a dit:


> Oui je finissais toujours pas transférer les photos sur mon iMac.
> 
> 
> 
> Et du coup, avec iOS 8, si on supprime de l'iphone ça disparait également du flux de photo ?



Aucune idée mais j'espère bien que non !


----------



## cuicui78 (18 Septembre 2014)

bigbossloic a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Idem pour moi, depuis mon installation d'iOS8 ce matin, je n'ai plus mon flux de photos alors qu'il est bien coché dans les paramètres photos dans Réglages...
> 
> ...



Merci ça fonctionne nickel sur l'iphone 4s. Par contre, sur l'iphone 5c, il n'y pas l'option d'activer ou non le flux de photo. Savez-vous ce qu'on peut faire ?


----------



## bigbossloic (18 Septembre 2014)

Pour tout vous dire, je pensais que ça avait marché, mais en effet je n'ai récupéré "que" 334 photos dans "Récents" sur mes 900 et qqs. Étrange !! 

Par contre j'ai l'impression qu'elles sont bien présentes dans le 1er onglet Photos (Collections) 

Un autre point gênant, j'ai constaté que la plupart des photos dans Ajout Récents sont triées dans le désordre ! 

Sinon, je ne sais pas comment Apple gère le Flux de Photos dans iOS8 (j'espère qu'il y aura une mise à jour pour rendre l'utilisation un peu + claire en tout cas).
Mais j'ai l'impression que "Ajout récents" EST le flux de photos (mais quelques dernières, genre 1 semaine) ; et Photo/collections est à présent la Pellicule d'iOS7.


----------



## caro63d (19 Septembre 2014)

Depuis la mise a jour d'IOS 8 sur l'iphone 5S je n'ai plus aussi mon flux photo ni ma pellicule. 
J'ai restaurer mon iphone puis jai de nouveau restaurer grace a la sauvergarde que j'avais fait auparavant mais forcement le probleme est toujours là .

meme sur mon pc le flux photo  n'y est plus.
J'ai tenté l'idée de bigbossloic : 

*EDIT : *

Je viens de tenter une manip : 
Dans Réglages > Photo :
Désactiver le flux de photo
Valider le message indiquant "Supprimer toutes les photos du flux de cet iPhone" : Oui
Réactiver le flux de photos

ça n'a rien fais pour m'a part.

Si quelqu'un a la SOLUTION jsuis preneuse 

merci


----------



## adixya (19 Septembre 2014)

Quand je prends une photo, elle va dans ajouts récents...

Apple aurait réussi à rendre la gestion des photos encore plus obscures que sur iOS 7 ?

Ha ha ha ce serait drôle... Dans le genre "Apple aussi fait de la merde de temps en temps"...
Il ne manquerait plus qu'une catégorie "autre" qui explose en taille lors d'une mise a jour d'iOS !!!

Ah bon, c'est déjà le cas ?


----------



## caro63d (19 Septembre 2014)

oui c ça lol j'espere kil vont vite mettre a jour cette version


----------



## xralf (19 Septembre 2014)

> Mais j'ai l'impression que "Ajout récents" EST le flux de photos (mais quelques dernières, genre 1 semaine) ; et Photo/collections est à présent la Pellicule d'iOS7.


 oui c'est bizarre car qd on est dans i tunes en bas dans la barre de capacité restante on voit bien que toutes les photos sont la (1500 pour moi) mais après on ne les retrouve toutes que dans photos / collections


----------



## bigbossloic (19 Septembre 2014)

On en parle dans les médias  

http://www.20min.ch/ro/multimedia/stories/story/Mais-o--sont-passees-les-photos-sous-iOS-8--15188325

http://macquebec.com/ios-8-flux-photos-es-tu/


----------



## adixya (19 Septembre 2014)

Je sens qu'on va retrouver la pellicule lors d'une prochaine mise a jour lol


----------



## kyato (20 Septembre 2014)

Cette technique fonctionne :  


*Je viens de tenter une manip :
Dans Réglages > Photo :
Désactiver le flux de photo
Valider le message indiquant "Supprimer toutes les photos du flux de cet iPhone" : Oui
Réactiver le flux de photos*


Au début ça ne faisait rien,aucune photos ne revenaient,puis j'ai branché mon iPhone à mon PC et là miracle... Je suis déjà à plus de 300 photos récupérées 

Merci Caro63d


----------



## michelgoldbergjazz (21 Septembre 2014)

Pour moi ça ne marche pas !
Merci


----------



## kirian (21 Septembre 2014)

Le problème est résolu avec iOS 8. En effet il faut activer iCloud photo libery (bêta) et la toute ma bibliothèque est revenue.


----------



## michelgoldbergjazz (21 Septembre 2014)

Oui, merci,
Mais ou est ce "iCloud photo libery (bêta)" ?
Merci.


----------



## kirian (21 Septembre 2014)

Dans réglages, iCloud, rubrique photo !


----------



## michelgoldbergjazz (21 Septembre 2014)

Merci,
Il n'y pa pas de telle item dans iOS 8 (version définitive) : rien de "bêta". C'est peut être resté "coincé" dans la GM ?
Il y a juste : "mon flux de photo"


----------



## kirian (21 Septembre 2014)

Je n'arrive pas à te upload la photo mais ça existe et depuis la GM. 

Dans réglages, iCloud, dans photo.


----------



## bobo80 (21 Septembre 2014)

kirian a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à te upload la photo mais ça existe et depuis la GM.
> 
> Dans réglages, iCloud, dans photo.




non, il n'y a rien de tout cela. Tu dois avoir une version spécial d'iOS 8 ;-)


----------



## kirian (21 Septembre 2014)

Comment je peux faire pour vous montrer ??????


----------



## globeman (22 Septembre 2014)

Icloud photo library n'est pas dans la version finale d'IOS 8

ne cherchez pas cette option, elle n'est que dispo que pour les développeurs.


----------



## kirian (22 Septembre 2014)

Mais j'ai un iPhone 6 plus que j'ai reçu vendredi ... Comment je pourrais avoir une version développeur ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Septembre 2014)

Je confirme, le flux de photos est introuvable dans l'iPhone sous iOS8.
Sur mon iMac, iPhoto me montre le BON flux de photos qui se trouvait dans l'iPhone sous iOS7, IDENTIQUE. 
Le flux de photo conserve les 1000 DERNIERES photos, pour ma part, sur le flux de photo correct dans iPhoto sur l'iMac, je vois les photos depuis le 22 Janvier, ce sont les 1000 dernieres photos que j'ai prise. 
Mais sur li'Phone sous iOS8, kedal, ou alors on en retrouve certaines dans collection... mais pas toutes.
et comment savoir maintenant si les photos sont dans l'iPhone, ou dans le flux.
Avant c'était clair, quand la photo apparaissait dans le flux de photo, je l'effaçais de la pellicule, pour gagner de la place, et je savais que je pouvais la récupérer sur le mac, qui contrairement à l'iPhone n'est pas avare de Go...
Enfin, pour ma part je n'y comprends pas grand chose à cette nouvelle gestion des photos.


----------



## billboc (28 Septembre 2014)

+1 ! tout pareil Sydney...


----------



## kirian (28 Septembre 2014)

Avec cette nouvelle manière toutes nos photos et vidéos sont dans le cloud. Donc plus de photos dans pellicule et flux de photo. 
Toutes nos photos sont partagées entre nos différents appareils. L'inconvénient c'est qu'il faudra acheter de l'espace supplémentaire dans le cloud !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2014)

Avec IOS 8.02 je peux voir les X dernières photos dans le flux. 

Je peux toujours synchroniser les événements sélectionnés dans iTunes, qui sont visibles dans Albums sur mon iPhone, donc je pense ne pas devoir acheter de l'espace 





> L'inconvénient c'est qu'il faudra acheter de l'espace supplémentaire dans le cloud !


 On verra avec Yosemite ... mais on devrait pouvoir continuer avec iTunes.


----------



## Pikadu60 (7 Octobre 2014)

bonjour
alors moi j'ai fait tout simple
iphoto>photothèque>photo (selectionner 5000 photos, il en prend pas plus) >partager>icloud>flux partagé par vous>publier
les photos arrivent au compte gouttes au bout de quelques minutes.

petite precision j'ai mis l'iphone avec le cordon a l'imac et il est en wifi je pense pas que cette precision change grand chose je suis en OSX mavericks et iOS 8.0.2


----------



## sylvaint (11 Décembre 2014)

J.ai pris des photos avec iPhone 5s elles sont dans le flux, mais avec iPad air 2 impossible de les voir pas de flux rien pas de photo

Tout le monde me dit que Mac est devenue de la merde, que telle ou telle tablette ou tel sont mieux, je crois que je n'ai plus d'argument pour contredire, je regrette d.avoir repris iPhone et iPad 

Si qq sait une bonne fois comment je peut voir les photos prise sur iPhone aujourdhuî et les voir sur iPad je suis preneur,
J'ai tout fais, activer, désactivent Nada..

Sylvain


----------



## deinalesky (18 Avril 2015)

Bonjour, j'ai fait une maj sur mon ipad air et la section "flux de photos" a disparu, comment puis-je faire pour retrouver mes photos prises avec mes appareils iOS ??

NB : la seule façon que j'ai trouvé de transférer des photos prises avec mon Iphone est d'utiliser Airdrop avec mon mac. C'est assez laborieux !


----------

